# Difference between you and your fursona!



## BayoDino (Feb 20, 2020)

Of course the biggest difference between you and your fursona is that you are human but he/she is animal,

After that are there any difference between you and your fursona? for example Personality, Appearance etc.



mine is completely different except the personally


----------



## juice87 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm a virgin and my fursona is not. Otherwise my fursona mostly represents me as I was 10+ years ago. I have gained some weight, my fursona hasn't.


----------



## Deathless (Feb 20, 2020)

Besides the fact that I am a human and my fursona is a blue and white wolf being the main difference, she's also everything that I aspire to be. She looks good in every outfit, she's a skilled drummer, bassist, and vocalist (me being only a vocalist and moderate drummer) and she's just living the rock star life I aspire to live! (also she's hella prettier than me no cap)


----------



## Raever (Feb 20, 2020)

The amount of differences is pretty large for my end. I'll try to keep this list small but no promises...

• My Fursona is a Shapeshifter so she does have a mostly human form. In that form, her hair is white (mine is black) and she has a lot of piercings (I have none). She also has what could be considered tattoos (which I also have none). Our sense of fashion remains in the same group (alternative) but she's more of an old fashioned punk goth whereas I lean towards Lolita and modern J-rock/distressed styles.

• My Fursona's Personality can be summed up as Assertive, Egotistical, Aggressive, and Certifiably Insane. Whereas I have been described by friends as Quiet, Selfless, Wise, and Level headed. You could say that she's the devil on my shoulder, lol.

• My Fursona is a Cannibal, I'm a Vegetarian (mostly due to digestion issues with heavier meats - I do cheat once a year and make myself sick with a good Medium rare steak on holidays though!)

• My Fursona knows her place in the world, and has steady life, and isnt comfortable with it. I do not know my place in the world (shocker) and have a very unsteady life (I'm practically a gypsy) and I'm pretty comfortable with it.

• My Fursona knows what's after death and understands the universe. I don't even understand what my schedule is for tomorrow or how certain basic sciences function.

• Speaking of education, we're both intelligent but in the opposite ways (I have high emotional intelligence and she has high scientific intelligence; So where people and writing is my go to field, hers is more like math and global understanding, she SUCKS at dealing with people on a deep emotional level)

That's all the basic stuff that I can think of for now.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 20, 2020)

I can fit through many doors that she can't. c.c


----------



## Raever (Feb 20, 2020)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> I can fit through many doors that she can't. c.c



I propose a movement to create larger doors!


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

My fursona is more tender and mild than I am (although I am already). And less quirky. Has no mental health issues and is smaller!


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

Mine is less meant to be a representation of me as a person, and more my "ideal character", ie if I was reading a story, this would be my favourite type of character to read about. More a collection of characteristics and traits that I enjoy rather than who I am.


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 21, 2020)

Thrashy drinks way more alcohol than RL me ^^


----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Thrashy drinks way more alcohol than RL me ^^



That's relatable as hecc.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 21, 2020)

He is cat and I am not? He also has an army while I personally am rather sickened by idea of having immense power.

That would be it, we both have our addictions, are cynical and annoying and such. You know me? You know my sona


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2020)

There are no differences, they're both idiots...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 21, 2020)

I'd say Marius is a heightened version of me.  A little exaggeration here, a little idealization there.

Other traits are based on species characteristics.  For example, I don't care for sushi, but since RB Mergansers eat mostly fish, Marius loves it.


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 21, 2020)

Despite my attitude and his persona, I am less of an asshole in my real life. He’s more of an edge-lord of course. He’s also gone to prison while I have not (yet) found myself there. I would say overall he is probably just a blunter and more angst-filled version of myself.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 21, 2020)

My fursona is more of an actual oc that i simply let my furry friends use to represent me in art. She's not based on me at all.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 22, 2020)

I think he's pretty much what I would be if I was a blue anthro frog with long tongue and magic musical fingers. Also, he lives in a forest village, whereas I'm in the city.

His friends were inspired on mine IRL. Except that they live in the same village and my friends are 200km+ away.

I don't eat insects like him, despite some curiosity over fried grasshoppers.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 23, 2020)

her eyes can change color,  depending on her mood and I can't

But she and I both like to state the obvious.

...Aaaa I did it again!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 23, 2020)

My fursona is more athletic and coordinated than me.  She is also a talented singer and dancer.  I am neither.

She is not afraid of swimming in deep, open water - I don't like swimming anywhere I cannot touch or see the bottom.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> Of course the biggest difference between you and your fursona is that you are human but he/she is animal,
> 
> After that are there any difference between you and your fursona? for example Personality, Appearance etc.
> 
> mine is completely different except the personally




No, not really. My fursona is just me, so I act and look the same, my inner cat shining brightly with my ears and fangs and tail...<smile>


----------



## Morisith (Feb 23, 2020)

My fursona is a forest witch who can heal ailments and make potions. She might also have a few bodies in the ground outside her cabin. Me on the other hand, I have a cat "familiar" say hi to the birds but that's about as magical as I get lol. I do hope for a small house on the outskirts of the woods one day tho


----------



## Herdingcats (Feb 24, 2020)

My fursona wears slightly different clothes than I do. She is also more agile and can climb trees better than me.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 26, 2020)

This is just myself-as-an-anthro-hyena, nothing more, nothing less.

Well, currently I don't sport such long "mane", but when the times are right I may get back to this. My hair grows crazy fast.


----------



## Dexin (Feb 28, 2020)

He's cis-gender (I'm trans), he's outgoing (I'm a socially anxious mess), and he's half alien (as far as I know, I'm not lol).


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm human and he's an anthro cat need I say more? lol

I don't like being world's different personality or history wise.

So my fursona Riot is basically me just in cat form.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 28, 2020)

My fursona is very athletic and muscular while I’m a fat and miserable slob irl.  X3


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 1, 2020)

There is a lot of differences between me and my character from the way that we dress to the way that we speak. My life may have been bad but his wife is a long never ending story.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 2, 2020)

My fursona is Chaotic Good and I'm Lawful Neutral (for those who speak D&D)


----------



## Qualms (Mar 6, 2020)

Me and Sapphire:

Similarities include our taste in music, our social awkwardness, our taste in women. We both like to smoke occasionally.  

Differences - I am an INFP, she is an ISTJ. She is in the closet, I am not. She wants to be the dominate one in her relationships, I am submissive myself. She works in an office building, I am a teacher. She exercises more than me, and probably prettier too. 

Just a few things.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Mar 6, 2020)

Unlike my fursona I am not nocturnal, I do not have tubular shaped eyes, and I can't turn my head 270°


----------

